# New Inox PX4 got here today



## Claude (Jun 14, 2013)

I just received my new Inox PX4 9mm today to keep my compact company I will be taking it to the range tomorrow. I will give a report after the session tomorrow. I look for it to perform just as good as my compact they are a very well put together weapon.:smt038


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

I love mine, but I had to get the regular style even though I wanted the Inox. I don't even know if I can buy one in Colorado any more.


----------

